
No flight of fancy: Law firm exports Houston's cost advantages to Silicon Valley - boyd
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/business/article/No-flight-of-fancy-Law-firm-exports-Houston-s-11740630.php
======
tomohawk
The high cost of socialism. By allowing private parties to decide more things,
the costs in TX are quite a bit lower.

